# Penwood Wood Pellets



## Brokenwing (Mar 6, 2013)

Anyone Burn these? There close to home, and 229 a ton. I am going to pick up a few bags to try! Not much info out there on these. They say there made from 100 percent oak sawdust, with no binders.

http://www.pennwoodproducts.com/dpellets.html


----------



## Phil Do's fire. (Mar 6, 2013)

Brokenwing said:


> Anyone Burn these? There close to home, and 229 a ton. I am going to pick up a few bags to try! Not much info out there on these. They say there made from 100 percent oak sawdust, with no binders.
> 
> http://www.pennwoodproducts.com/dpellets.html


Nope, let us know what you think!


----------



## slvrblkk (Mar 6, 2013)

Burned them a couple years ago but haven't seen them since...very good pellet then. I like that they are a flooring company and have control over their raw fiber. I sent them an email two weeks ago looking for a distributor near me but they have yet to respond.


----------



## CT Pellet (Mar 6, 2013)

Phil D. said:


> Nope, let us know what you think!


Damnit Phil D....You changed your screen name.....Change it back to your previous name. It was a classic!


----------



## Phil Do's fire. (Mar 6, 2013)

CT Pellet said:


> Damnit Phil D....You changed your screen name.....Change it back to your previous name. It was a classic!


 I DIDN'T KNOW YOU LIKED IT...I WILL CHANGE IT BACK!


----------



## IHATEPROPANE (Mar 6, 2013)

Brokenwing said:


> Anyone Burn these? There close to home, and 229 a ton. I am going to pick up a few bags to try! Not much info out there on these. They say there made from 100 percent oak sawdust, with no binders.
> 
> http://www.pennwoodproducts.com/dpellets.html


Normally sawdust pellets are pretty good, especially oak!


----------



## Brokenwing (Mar 6, 2013)

Bad weather today, but as soon as the truck bed dries I am going to get me 5 or 10 bags to try.


----------



## jtakeman (Mar 6, 2013)

Definitely interested in how they do for you. IMHO in house fiber pellets have an overall advantage over the brands that except fiber from the open market. I'd have high hopes from them. Digging around for so test results and I will post them if I have any luck.


----------



## Brokenwing (Mar 6, 2013)

jtakeman said:


> Definitely interested in how they do for you. IMHO in house fiber pellets have an overall advantage over the brands that except fiber from the open market. I'd have high hopes from them. Digging around for so test results and I will post them if I have any luck.


Thanks Jay!  I did a count this morning and I have 19 bags of premium hardwood pellets which I love  I called TSC and asked them if they had anymore.  She said we have premium hardwood pellets in stock, but the bag is now a picture of a tree, and a white flame, so I have to look at the address and manufacturer on the bag to see if It is the same as the other ton I bought.  I would buy 3 ton of them if they were the same.  Baltimore floor works is who is selling Penwood Pellets.  I bought powerhouse from there to try and they were not the best, so I am hoping penwood is alot better.  My only other choices are Old Dominion, and Alleghany wood pellets, which there are less then a ton left.  Home depot, and Lowes are done till next spring.  I love pellet hunting lol, It is so fun!


----------



## jtakeman (Mar 6, 2013)

Trying to picture a tree and white flame and I draw a blank. Anyway, try some of them Alleghany's. I really like them. How much are they asking for them?

Bummer the boxes roll em out for lawn crap while winter is still here. Farther north they hold em a bit longer, But usually by April they also don't have them or raise the price to near crazyness.


----------



## gengle (Mar 6, 2013)

Brokenwing said:


> Anyone Burn these? There close to home, and 229 a ton. I am going to pick up a few bags to try! Not much info out there on these. They say there made from 100 percent oak sawdust, with no binders.
> 
> http://www.pennwoodproducts.com/dpellets.html


Dunno yet. Picked up a ton today (Central Pa) for $230. Dumped in the last bag of Turmans this morning. I'll let you know.


----------



## stillersnut (Mar 6, 2013)

Pennwood pellets we're awesome for me a few years back. I have been looking for them ever since!  They did burn super hot and clean. They were a red oak color, & left almost no ash. I live 45 min. from Pennwood and can't get em, they only sell by truck load. They did say I could get on a waiting list for a left over ton. I declined, had many other choices.  Let us know how they burn for you.....they do like some air.


----------



## gengle (Mar 6, 2013)

stillersnut said:


> Pennwood pellets we're awesome for me a few years back. I have been looking for them ever since! They did burn super hot and clean. They were a red oak color, & left almost no ash. I live 45 min. from Pennwood and can't get em, they only sell by truck load. They did say I could get on a waiting list for a left over ton. I declined, had many other choices. Let us know how they burn for you.....they do like some air.


Heya Stillersnut. Got a ton today @ Westies for $230. 7 tons left and was told more coming tomorrow. Still haven't tried the BBQ there yet.


----------



## Brokenwing (Mar 6, 2013)

jtakeman said:


> Trying to picture a tree and white flame and I draw a blank. Anyway, try some of them Alleghany's. I really like them. How much are they asking for them?
> 
> Bummer the boxes roll em out for lawn crap while winter is still here. Farther north they hold em a bit longer, But usually by April they also don't have them or raise the price to near crazyness.


Jay not sure the price on Alleghany"s.  I have two TSC stores with in a half hour ride.  One of the stores has the best customer service, and the other store does not want to give you the time of day, which is the one with Alleghanys so I will have to stop in and look at the price per bag.  Im thinking if there not to much I will get 5 bags of Penwood, and 5 bags of Alleghany.  With the way everyone is talking, it sounds like a 1 ton purchase of penwood will be in the works.


----------



## Brokenwing (Mar 6, 2013)

gengle said:


> Dunno yet. Picked up a ton today (Central Pa) for $230. Dumped in the last bag of Turmans this morning. I'll let you know.


Any chance you are near Hanover PA.  That is where I found the penwood pellets?


----------



## stillersnut (Mar 6, 2013)

gengle said:


> Heya Stillersnut. Got a ton today @ Westies for $230. 7 tons left and was told more coming tomorrow. Still haven't tried the BBQ there yet.


Thanks for the info, I'll be heading over the mountain this week for a ton or 2, damn I love those pennwoods! And BBQ!!


----------



## gengle (Mar 6, 2013)

Brokenwing said:


> Any chance you are near Hanover PA. That is where I found the penwood pellets?


Got mine closer to Harrisburg (Shermansdale). The pellets are made in East Berlin which is about 10 miles north of Hanover.


----------



## Brokenwing (Mar 6, 2013)

gengle said:


> Got mine closer to Harrisburg (Shermansdale). The pellets are made in East Berlin which is about 10 miles north of Hanover.


Oh ok, I am in northern MD, about a 25 minute ride to hanover, so I was curious! East Berlin is not that far away, been through there many of times.


----------



## gengle (Mar 11, 2013)

5+ bag of Pennwoods through the stove ... Very happy with them. Cleaner out of the bag than the Turmans (less fines) and, subjectively, throwing as much heat. I'd be happy stocking up with a seasons worth of them if the price is right. Best of luck with yours.


----------



## PoolGuyinCT (Mar 11, 2013)

I'm interested, I love flooring byproduct pellets and I'm a sucker for that gritty sandlike oak ash!


----------



## stillersnut (Mar 12, 2013)

Stopped to get some Pennwoods in Shermansdale (Westies), he was out til tomorrow. He quoted me 230/ton, I'm getting a couple at that price.  I'm glad you like them. I burned them in past and rank them in the top couple I've ever burned!  His BBQ will be open this spring thru fall. Where else can you get wood pellets and a BBQ?? Only in beautiful Perry Co. Pa!


----------



## gengle (Mar 12, 2013)

stillersnut said:


> Stopped to get some Pennwoods in Shermansdale (Westies), he was out til tomorrow. He quoted me 230/ton, I'm getting a couple at that price. I'm glad you like them. I burned them in past and rank them in the top couple I've ever burned! His BBQ will be open this spring thru fall. Where else can you get wood pellets and a BBQ?? Only in beautiful Perry Co. Pa!


Bummer he was sold out. Glad to hear there's more on the way. Seriously think I'm down for next seasons supply of heat with Pennwood. Looking foward to the BBQ as well.

If a couple in Perry gets a divorce, are they still brother and sister? Anyway, if you get the chance, Shakedown BBQ - http://www.shakedownbbq.com/ShakeDownBBQ/Home.html - out by Penn National is killing it!


----------



## stillersnut (Mar 13, 2013)

LOL, now that's one only us S. Central Pa. gang will understand!! Thanks for the tip on Shakedown BBQ. Will be checking them out soon


----------



## AddictiveStew (Mar 14, 2013)

gengle said:


> Bummer he was sold out. Glad to hear there's more on the way. Seriously think I'm down for next seasons supply of heat with Pennwood. Looking foward to the BBQ as well.
> 
> *If a couple in Perry gets a divorce, are they still brother and sister?* Anyway, if you get the chance, Shakedown BBQ - http://www.shakedownbbq.com/ShakeDownBBQ/Home.html - out by Penn National is killing it!


 
Ha - I love it!


----------

